# Non listed smoke alarms



## cda (Jul 15, 2016)

CONSUMER
*Fire Marshals ask Amazon to stop selling untested smoke alarms*



http://www.king5.com/mb/money/consu...-stop-selling-untested-smoke-alarms/272169729


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jul 15, 2016)

Fire Marshal, Jon Dunaway and the Washington Fire Marshal's Association have taken a valid action.  Many Kudos for Mr. Dunaway!


----------



## JBI (Jul 18, 2016)

Caveat emptor.


----------

